# dhcp doesn't work

## taui

Hello, I install gentoo and my internet doesn't work.

I have onboard lan REALTEK RTL 8101 L and on livecd net be functional.

Error message at loading system:

```
 network interface eth0 does not exist

 Pleas verify hardware or kernel module(driver)

ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

             netmount was not started

```

Well, my /etc/conf.d/net is right.  :Sad: 

----------

## wynn

You need to reconfigure your kernel and add the 8139too driver

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

<*>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

----------

## taui

I check

```
genkernel all
```

and

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

<*>   RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

make clean;make all;make modules_install;make install;

```

But my internet doesn't work.

It is bulleting at booting system:

```
(ok) * Starting lo

(ok) * Bringing up lo

(ok) *      127.0.0.1/8

(ok) * Adding routes

(ok) *      127.0.0.1/8 ...

(ok) * Initialize random number generator ...

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

(ok) * Starting syslog-ng ...

(ok) * Starting eth0

(ok) *    Bringing up eth0

(ok) *       dhcp

(ko) *           network interface eth0 does not exist

(ko) *           Please verify hardware or kernel module(driver)                     [!!]

(ko) * ERROR: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

(ko) *          netmount was not started.

(ok) * Starting vixie-cron ...

(ok) * Starting local ...

```

On livecd is net good.

Gentoo installation get away with it, but I get two reports at emerge dhcpcd:

```
QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1

dhcpcd requires kernel support for Packet Socket(CONFIG_PACKET).
```

I ignor it.

----------

## wynn

```
(ko) *           network interface eth0 does not exist

(ko) *           Please verify hardware or kernel module(driver)                     [!!] 
```

The module may not be being loaded.

There are two ways of doing this, you can configure the kernel to load it automatically

```
   Loadable module support  --->

[*] Enable loadable module support

[*]   Module unloading

[ ]     Forced module unloading

[ ]   Module versioning support

[ ]   Source checksum for all modules

[*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

This last option has the help text

```
CONFIG_KMOD:

Normally when you have selected some parts of the kernel to be created as kernel modules, you must load them (using the "modprobe" command) before you can use them. If you say Y here, some parts of the kernel will be able to load modules automatically: when a part of the kernel needs a module, it runs modprobe with the appropriate arguments, thereby loading the module if it is available.  If unsure, say Y.
```

or, as recommended in the installation instructions Gentoo Linux x86 Quick Install Guide "Code Listing 2.21: Configure networking"

```
(If you compiled your network card driver as a module,

add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

livecd conf.d # echo r8139too >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd requires kernel support for Packet Socket(CONFIG_PACKET).

 It does no harm to check this and it eliminates another possible source of trouble: check it by

```
cd /usr/src/linux

grep CONFIG_PACKET .config
```

you should get

```
CONFIG_PACKET=y
```

----------

